# Hot-Rod Elgin



## StoneWoods (May 4, 2017)

I got this bike last year from a fellow caber. I am going do do a traditional HotRod look. I have a Carlisle jet flyte slick on the back and a middleweight Goodyear on the front. Not sure what to do for bars or seat. Plan is to paint the rims red and leave the frame and have a black CWC rack. Any input?


----------



## mickeyc (May 4, 2017)

Dig it!

Mike


----------



## partsguy (May 4, 2017)

Love it! The rack should be art deco or have fins. Say, a JC Higgins Colorflow rack or a Spaceliner rack. Bars big and chrome, curvy. Like 50's Murray bars. The seat? Well, that is for your butt, not mine lol I don't know.


----------



## Scribble (May 4, 2017)

Anything with one of those Elgin frames is rad in my book, and I like your plan so far.


----------



## StoneWoods (Jan 6, 2018)

Hey, found the frame again! Here it is now!


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Jan 7, 2018)

Looks great! I like the size of the fenders.


----------



## Scribble (Jan 12, 2018)

Sweet !


----------

